

First Galileo satellites will be launched today - jstepien
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/en/pressroom/content/20111017IPR29434/html/Galileo-first-satellite-launch-on-Thursday

======
fbu
Actually, two satellites have already been launched: GIOVE-A and GIOVE-B [1].

And now, things should go pretty quickly, we probalby are 2-3 years away from
having a decent fleet flying. Although I can't find a source for it now that I
need it...

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galileo_(satellite_navigation)#...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galileo_\(satellite_navigation\)#Galileo_satellite_test_beds:_GIOVE)

